# Canned Snails & Grasshoppers, ok?



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Sorry if already mentioned but couldn't find the thread.  

Are canned snails & Grasshoppers ok to feed as a treat? I know zoo meds sells them

Thank you.


----------



## anna m (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm sure canned grasshoppers are ok. I'm not sure about snails though. I had real crickets but they are a nightmare - so noisy. I also had locust; part of the grasshopper family but you have to remove the barbs on the legs. I'm not going there again. I'll stick to dried mealworms


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd assume the insects that are canned/freeze dried for pet treats are fine. The main concern with feeding different insects is that if you get them live, they are often used for bait and not kept in sanitary conditions, and may have parasites/other nasty things.

I'd say go for it. There can't be anything worse in them that the canned mealies and crickets have, and people feed those.


----------

